# [SOLVED] Premiere Pro video format?



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. I have a problem with Premiere Pro.

I am trying to import a video to my project, but the problem is it doesn't fully import. I've tried to use a 3rd party programs to reformat my video file to all kinds of programs and it is always one of these three:
1. Premiere says that that format is not supported.
2. Premiere only imports the sound.
3. Premiere only imports the video.

Can someone tell me what video format should I encode my video to so that I can fully import it to my project and finally start working on it?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*

what format is the file you are trying to import?


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*



zuluclayman said:


> what format is the file you are trying to import?


I've tried all kinds of formats. Everything I eather get missing sound or missing video. I think it is my converting program that converts my video files with some kind of strange settings. I need to find out what is the best format that I can use that won't conflict with Premiere.

or tell me some kind of good converting program that I can use. I am guessing that it is my converting program that messes everything up. Just tell me the name or give me a website.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*

I don't have PremierePro - I have Premiere Elements - but I have never had problems with importing. Premiere accepts most formats - have you tried re-installing Premiere? Other than that it may be a codec based problem. If so you could try installing a codec pack such as K-Lite codec pack available from: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm
this may solve your problem - post back with results


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*



zuluclayman said:


> post back with results


I had this problem on Windows XP too, so reinstalling won't help.

One time I thought about the codecs too, but never got to it. I was using different kinds of codecs on XP, now I installed the ones you sent me. Thanks for the link, I've downloaded the full version and made a FULL installation.

No luck. Here is what I get. As you can see some files have video and audio, others only have video.

PS: I REALLY need to get this thing going, any other thoughts?

PS: Another thing I want to try is get some kind of video converter and try reconverting my video files. Anything thoughts on that and suggestions which program I should use for that?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*

when u say you are converting - why do you need to convert the video files? are they coming directly from your camera? or from other sources?


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*



zuluclayman said:


> when u say you are converting - why do you need to convert the video files? are they coming directly from your camera? or from other sources?


It is from my phone and my camera. my phone videos need to be converted because they are mp4 and Premiere doesn't import those.

I am thinking, if I convert an avi file (the one that imports with no sound) it might come out with new settings that premiere is going to like, or something like that =)

I am thinking it is something wrong with some of my video files. I get different avi files that import with and without sound...... there must be some kind of difference between them.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*

If you've installed the KLite codec pack, there will be a new program in your Start menu called GSpot. Drag one of your problem video files into the GSpot window and it will give you the file's audio/video codec details and tell you if the correct codecs are installed or if the file is corrupt. Post back with a GSpot screenshot.

Instructions for Assessing Video Files and Codecs with GSpot:
*http://www.windowsmoviemakers.net/PapaJohn/68/Gspot.aspx*


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*



koala said:


> Post back with a GSpot screenshot.


here is the original mp4 file
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6784/90550722fy1.jpg

that's what i get when i convert it with my video converter
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7185/46541989ge5.jpg
show video in premiere, but not audio

and here is what i got when i convert the mp4 file to wmv instead of avi.
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/4696/90204016bb8.jpg
imports both audio and video.

I am guessing it is the avi codec thats messed up? I need to find a way to convert it to avi because wmv is loosing quality.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Premiere Pro video format?*

When you run the GSpot you should hit the numbered buttons down in the Proposed Codec solutions and Tests - they will give you some suggestions as to how to fix the file to play correctly. Only thing I can see here is that GSpot is saying you have the necessary codecs installed for your middle file but not determined status for the other two. Use GSpot again this time click the buttons for solutions and post back.


----------



## ShantanuBose (Aug 23, 2012)

- I’ve always been sketchy about shifting from one software to another or even upgrading software I use regularly, most because I’m afraid of the time wasted as well as the new/different shortcuts and features. I’ve been editing on FCP for a few years now and recently a friend told me about the new Premier Pro version which supposedly kicks its ***. I downloaded the trial from here - http://www.adobe.com/in/downloads/?sdid=JUMTN and gave it a shot but the changed interface was too hard to handle. Fortunately Adobe have been kind enough to provide a demo with all the basic features as well as some unique ones so you can watch this http://www.adobecs6vod.com/?sdid=KABYU and get on with a bigger and better editing software!


----------

